# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Kai's Sci-Fi Bookmark II - Alien Vessel Landing

## schattentanz

Damn, this is getting addictive ..  :Very Happy: 

Ok, this time another Sci Fi Bookmark:

Due to an emergency, the alien Vessel has taken course on a foreign planet.
Approaching the first landmass, the scanners jump in, checking the collected data against the database and thus deliver valuable output regarding the name of the landmass, the overall population there, the estimated year according to local calculations, the tech level - which is pretty low, unfortunately - as well as some annotations regarding some of the nearby populations ..







Landmass: Modified Wallpaper, scavenged from the internet 
Icons: game-icons.net
Rest: Powerpoint



Kind regards,
Kai

----------


## johnvanvliet

no stargates ?? 
there doomed

----------


## schattentanz

yeah, pretty much  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dragonquill

That is a gorgeous bookmark! What a brilliant idea!
Dragon





> Damn, this is getting addictive .. 
> 
> Ok, this time another Sci Fi Bookmark:
> 
> Due to an emergency, the alien Vessel has taken course on a foreign planet.
> Approaching the first landmass, the scanners jump in, checking the collected data against the database and thus deliver valuable output regarding the name of the landmass, the overall population there, the estimated year according to local calculations, the tech level - which is pretty low, unfortunately - as well as some annotations regarding some of the nearby populations ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Hendrid

Eye-catching

----------

